# Woodchuck uni tool



## mikespenturningz (May 10, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I purchased a Woodchuck Uni-Tool and am having a bit of a difficult time with it. I have turned several pens but it takes such a small bite that it takes forever to turn one. Tonight I tried lowering my rest just a bit but it catches and ruins the blank. I am trying to keep the tool level with the floor and stay about 1/2 way on the work? Any suggestions. It does seem like I am working very hard to take anything off?


----------



## Super Dave (May 10, 2012)

I  have one like the woodchuck, I bought a line level and hold it on the shaft of the tool with a rubber band. It helps keep it level. I noticed a change in performance just by keeping it level and at the right height.

Dave


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 10, 2012)

Are you using a round insert?


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 10, 2012)

I am using the R2 insert. Is the round one easier to use. I just seem to have to press very hard to get very small cuts?


----------



## MrWright (May 10, 2012)

I made a Cabide Insert tool, put a R4 insert on it and kept it level as most have been told.  Then I heard that tilting the insert to the left just a little bit while level and you can get a good cut.  Be sure to hold on the handle hard and steady so any little catch will pass on to a cut.  Do not try o cut too much a once.  test this method on a piece of wood before going to acrylic.  Well, it did work for me, and maybe for you.


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 10, 2012)

mikespenturningz said:


> I am using the R2 insert. Is the round one easier to use. I just seem to have to press very hard to get very small cuts?



No, the round would be smaller cuts on a pen.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 10, 2012)

I have a carbide tipped tool that I purchased on Feebay. You may have seen it with the golf club grip on it. It has a 1/2" round cutter on it and cuts well. If you cut in dense material and tilt to much it will grab a little. Other then that it cuts great level...tilted...or canted. I would get some scrap pieces and just try different angles and pressures until you get used to it.


----------



## thewishman (May 10, 2012)

I must be weird. I use my Woodchuck at a 45 degree angle, flat, use just the corner, use only the center of the cutter, tilted up... One thing that I must do is set the toolrest so the cutter edge, held flat on the rest, is set at the center of the blank. It works well at most speeds, faster seems to be a good thing. 

What speed are you turning, Mike?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 10, 2012)

mikespenturningz said:


> I am using the R2 insert. Is the round one easier to use. I just seem to have to press very hard to get very small cuts?



The insert will fit in the tool up or down. When you look at the tool, can you see the dot on the insert? Or is the dot on the bottom side?

The reason I ask is because I have exactly the opposite problem....the R2 cutter makes a much too aggressive cut on the first pen on the edge. SO.... I cut the first pen with the insert upside down for the first pen... Then flip it.  I know it seems crazy but it works great for me.

I'VE NEVER HAD TO APPLY PRESSURE ON AN R2 INSERT. My problem is applying too much pressure.


----------



## darthintel (May 11, 2012)

I cannot get either of the square inserts to cut....but I purchased a round carbide cutter and it works wonders. I just recently started using a skew to round the blanks, then switch over to the round carbide cutter to finish.

I have cut 80 blanks so far with the same round cutter. Hardwoods, antler, many acrylics, Ebony, etc. I did remove the round cutter and placed it upside down on a diamond sharpening hone and lightly sanded. It put the edge back on. 

I keep the cutter at the center of the blank parallel to the floor, and make minor angle adjustments based upon the sound of the cutting and the type of chips flying off.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 11, 2012)

*What speed*



thewishman said:


> I must be weird. I use my Woodchuck at a 45 degree angle, flat, use just the corner, use only the center of the cutter, tilted up... One thing that I must do is set the toolrest so the cutter edge, held flat on the rest, is set at the center of the blank. It works well at most speeds, faster seems to be a good thing.
> 
> What speed are you turning, Mike?



I am not entirely sure what speed, it is on my shopsmith and I run it about around k or l I am not sure what that equates to.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 11, 2012)

*dot*



PenMan1 said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > I am using the R2 insert. Is the round one easier to use. I just seem to have to press very hard to get very small cuts?
> ...




The dot is on the top side.


----------



## Knucklefish (May 11, 2012)

I have a unitool and have found that speed and light pressure is your friend. (after you have the blank round) I was a bit a afraid at first turning at a high speed but have found it improved my turnings a great deal. Best advice has already been given anf that is practice, experiment and keep trying.


----------



## edicehouse (May 11, 2012)

Is it possible you are cutting on the wrong side of the blank?  JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 11, 2012)

Could the lathe be in reverse?

With the carbide tipped tool I have I'd go through the blank in a second if I put heavy pressure on it.  You need a light touch or there will be nothing left.


----------



## carpblaster (May 11, 2012)

I love both of mine, cut with the ends of the square and fine tune with the center,have not had no problem, mostly use the R2 except for antlers or corain,Its like all other tools, I can not for the life of me use a skew, some people thats all they use, its like what a person likes and can use and can not use,my basic tools are the squares and round,Rarley doi use any other tool,you can turn the pro on a slight angle and get it to fine cut also, but for all roughing i use the ends of the square and have not lost a pen yet


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 11, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Is it possible you are cutting on the wrong side of the blank?  JUST KIDDING!



Now that hurts. Aren't we supposed to turn standing on our heads and from the back?:wink:


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 11, 2012)

Richard Gibson said:


> Are you using a round insert?



I put the round insert on and that makes it much easier.


----------

